# Low CPU reverb (osx)



## colony nofi (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm in need of a low CPU reverb that can do long. Not really needing first reflections / room sound - just artificial tails of varying lengths (1sec to very long) with hopefully a little modulation. 
Its for a live project I'm working on - where CPU cycles are very much being conserved as much as possible. I've been using 2C-Breeze, but I'd love to find something that uses less CPU if at all possible. (I realise its fairly good, but I'm sure I can find something better!)
Cheers!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 25, 2017)

http://d16.pl/toraverb
https://valhalladsp.com
http://artsacoustic.com/artsacoustic_reverb.php

All easy on CPU.


----------



## Øivind (Sep 25, 2017)

+1 for Valhalla (only tried valhallaroom)


----------



## brett (Sep 25, 2017)

Lexi PCM and Exponential Audio's Nimbus or R4 are all very low CPU


----------



## Rapollo (Sep 25, 2017)

FabFilter Pro-R fits everything you wrote. It's also just generally a clean workhorse verb.


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 25, 2017)

These are all great - thanks.
I have valhalla vintage verb - but the tails are not the sound I'm after.
Will look at fabfilter - I own absolutely everything else of theirs and love them!
I'm currently looking at the melda verbs, as I have them as part of a bundle - just never use them. 
Exponential Audio are amazing - and use Phoenix on surround projects. I was not aware that R4 was cpu light - this is great news.
Note : Its not that breeze isn't cpu light (especially compared to a big B2 preset) - but I'm just hoping to get even lighter (perhaps 50%!)
Cheers, B.


----------



## Paul Christof (Sep 25, 2017)

You should definitely check out Valhalla Room. Hardly takes up any cpu resources and it’s an all around great sounding reverb every composer should have in his arsenal.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 25, 2017)

Rapollo said:


> FabFilter Pro-R fits everything you wrote. It's also just generally a clean workhorse verb.



Love ProR, but it uses 3 times the amount of cpu compared to Valhalla over here in Logic X


----------



## Scoremixer (Sep 26, 2017)

What is it you're not liking about VVV? Based on your requirements it's the first thing that springs to mind for long tails with a bit of modulation that just 'hang' nicely in the air.


----------



## J-M (Sep 26, 2017)

Paul Christof said:


> You should definitely check out Valhalla Room. Hardly takes up any cpu resources and it’s an all around great sounding reverb every composer should have in his arsenal.



Everyone has been raving about Valhalla, so I think I'm going to buy Room since I'm missing a versatile, true stereo algorithmic reverb for my music...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

nofi,

Long smooth tails and low cpu is getting better these days, there are some good suggestions for you to try above.

If you have Reaktor FX try Boscomacs free Floodverb (Donationware)
http://boscomac.free.fr/index.php?p=floodverb

Also give this Acon freebie a try and see what you think, its a very natural tail https://reverb.com/software/effects/acon-digital/47-reverb-solo


----------



## Chandler (Sep 27, 2017)

MTurboreverb. You seem to already have it and it is super versatile. Sounds great too.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2017)

Just bought Valhalla Room. Can't quite get over how great it is for the money!


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 27, 2017)

Chandler said:


> MTurboreverb. You seem to already have it and it is super versatile. Sounds great too.


Exactly. If you already have it you don´t need anything else, better save your money and try to get into it. And the modulation options are phenomenal


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 27, 2017)

Spent lately some more time with MTurboReverb and i really start to like it...However, it's a reverb that gives you the feeling that you should take more time to explore it....

Exponential Audio reverbs are fantastic but very transparent, even in non transparent settings.
The Lexicons are a good alternative if it should be a bit denser. The LXP bundle is at a ridiculously low price from time to time.

Eventide Ultra and Room are great tools too.

VVV is obviously a bit polarizing. In 95% of the (rather rare) cases where i try to use it i end up replacing it; in 5% its perfect.

You could also have a look at the Bricasti IRs, they are great.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 27, 2017)

What about Altiverb? Not algo but you can bring in your own IR if that's what you want. I found it to be really efficient. I never worry about the processing power it uses. I used more that 50 stereo instances on a recent project.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 16, 2017)

Many thanks all! What a great community!
I ended up grabbing Valhalla Room (wow!) as well as Shimmer (which was a revelation and could pull of a couple other tricks I was otherwise doing with a combination of plugins!) 
Vintage Verb found its way back into the mix as well - It was clearly a case of me thinking about the product in a particular way rather than actually testing it.
Ended up removing all B2 from the project (love it, but the CPU usage was a nightmare) and a lot of breeze (still needed some!) - and also using some melda. (Thanks for the references to MTurboReverb. Awesome. Their plugs are so incredibly deep and reward periods of experimentation.)
Cheers, B.


----------

